# We have a neat scoring system on the way



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We have been looking at different sytems and have found a couple. I thought some others may find the info useful.

The first one is I-Lap www.rclapcounter.com . It is a nice system but a little too limited for what we want.

The next one is by the guys the write the Laps Free Timing software. www.rctiming.com . This system is a little more expensive for the bridge and decoders but the transponders are only $30 each!! They have a 5 digit ID number in them so everybody can have their own.

The system uses infared to send the signals back and forth so the transponders must be mounted with a "clear line of sight up to the bridge." The timing software is free.

I will keep you guys updated on the success or failure of the system. Oh yeah, it comes with a year warranty as well.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

are you planning on buying this system if so let us know how well it works


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a rental track guy that uses that lap counter and said it works great!!!
Also the HT track uses laps free and it is good to.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes we are purchasing the system. We should order it today and have it in 7-10 days. All items are instock and ready to ship so we do not have to wait on anything .

I will let you guys know how it works.


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

My local track used to have that system, the one with the infared sensor, he then upgraded to the amb system. The only problems that seemed to be encountered were when new guys showed up with RTR you would have cut a large hole in the body for the sensor to show though. And running 8min in 12th scale the voltage would drop to low in the BEC to power the transponder which I'm pretty sure they fixed with a new style transponder. Also people yanking the plug from there receivers would ruin the plugs.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!

This system works without a hitch! As long as you install the transponder right .

We had some great racing.

We also changed up our format a little. We now run 4 2min heats and a 6minute main.

Jason and Jerry were the first to break into the 2.7's and I finally got there in the mains.

As a recommendation, this system is worth every single penny.

We will be posting our results here every week.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good to hear it works well. We ran a 15 min A Main at our last outdoor race


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

In the A-Main we only saw a slight drop-off in lap times. Fast lap of 2.74 and last lap of 2.88, if I remember correctly.

When we get our printer installed we will be able to see all of our laps.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We ran it agian the Saturday and had a few glitches. Which I believe were self induced. We installed the updates and I do not think they were in the correct order. So I wiped it all out and reinstalled, NO PROBLEMS.

Here is a picture of my truck with the transponder installed.


----------



## jerry97 (Sep 27, 2006)

hi scott your brp sure looks fast!!!! see ya thursday red farmer


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks can be decieving!!

And RED FARMER CHEATS!!!!


----------

